# ماهي المعادلات المطلوبة



## عياد كامل (23 مارس 2011)

الى السادة المهندسن ارجو التكرم منكم افادتي بالمعادلات الحسابية لعملية التشكيل بالسحب ومعها المعادلات الحسابة لحساب القوة المطلوبة للتشكيل بالشد straetche forming machine
ولكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 مارس 2011)

عياد كامل قال:


> الى السادة المهندسن ارجو التكرم منكم افادتي بالمعادلات الحسابية لعملية التشكيل بالسحب ومعها المعادلات الحسابة لحساب القوة المطلوبة للتشكيل بالشد straetche forming machine
> 
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ​














مثبــت: درفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله المعـــــــــــــــــــــــادن.....*/\* ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 


 ​


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا د.محمد


----------

